# Aviation snips anyone?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a few pairs of tin snips (Malco), but for cutting sheet metal. Don't really find them useful on wire. I use the straight cut part in the back of the T-strippers for most NM and MC cutting, and use the Greenlee 727's for heavier stuff.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a pair to. I don't use them every day but I use them enough to justify carrying them in my bag.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I use them fairly regularly. Yellow handled wiss. Best pair I ever had are old craftsman. Sears doesn't make them under the craftsman name anymore cause they were losing their ass from the tin knockers, but they were good snips.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

El Cheapo yellow handled chinaman snips - I do use them enough to warrant owning them.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a pair or red handled right cut Wiss snips in my toolbox, I use them all the time. And they get borrowed from me a lot too lol


----------



## HackSmasher (Mar 11, 2010)

Years ago before I got in this trade, I spent 5 years or installing windows and who knows how many thousands of feet of capping, using my tin snips every day. I still keep the first set of yellow handed Wiss snips in my pouch, though just as much for sentimental reasons than actual usage. 

If you do need a pair, nothing compares to Wiss in my opinion. Then again, for the majority of uses you would have for snips in this trade, you probably wouldn't notice much of a difference between a snip and a snip. However if you ever find yourself needing to cut thin gauge aluminum, nothing will give you a smoother cut:thumbup:. Also, if they ever get dull, cut up some fine wool steel with them and it will sharpen them up (again, to a point you would only notice when cutting softer metals).

Funny I find this electrical forum and the first topic I am drawn to gets me all nostalgic about my old job and talking nothing electrical.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Wiss*

Wiss, straight-cut, yellow-handle grips here. Work great for snipping ceiling grid, and obviously steel sheet metal. I have had some guys tell me that they use theirs for cutting MC cable. I have a Roto-Split, so I haven't used the Wiss snips for that, yet.

I suppose that I should, just to see how that's done.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Never used them for electrical work. Always cut BX (AC90) with side cutters. I think the USA call it MC.

Anything larger then #10, I usually use a hacksaw...does that make me a hack? 

Cheers


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Navyguy said:


> Never used them for electrical work. Always cut BX (AC90) with side cutters. I think the USA call it MC.
> 
> Anything larger then #10, I usually use a hacksaw...does that make me a hack?
> 
> Cheers


 You use a hacksaw for #8?:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> Never used them for electrical work. Always cut BX (AC90) with side cutters. I think the USA call it MC.
> 
> Anything larger then #10, I usually use a hacksaw...does that make me a hack?
> 
> Cheers


 
What's a _hacksaw_? :001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's a _hacksaw_? :001_huh:


a saw that hacks use.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use mine quite often to cut metal or plastic straps that are wrapped around bundles of conduit, cutting the straps around boxes shipped on pallets, cutting the cast off of my sons arm, etc.
The yellow handles are easy to see in the tool bag, they have incredible strength and of course are great for cutting metal studs and even a 1900 (4 square) blank once in a while.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a pair of tin snips. i use them sometimes but nothing really specific. sometimes when i make something custom i use them but thats probably about it. anything else is linemans or dikes are good enough


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> You use a hacksaw for #8?:blink:


We are talking about the metal casing right...not the conductors...

I have found that our suppliers up here that supply #8 or larger AC90 usually wind the casing so tight that it is so tough to get more then 6-8 inches removed at a time. If I use the other method, I am able to twist it off fairly easy and faster when doing panels or large boxes.

CorFlex or Teck90 (not sure what the US equivalents are), depending on what size you get can be the same. I can tell stories when I have has the casings on 500 MCM Corflex fall off and where I have had to use a set of pulleys to get it off and everything in between.

We actually have a rule in the code that states yo have to used the approved tool for the work...so in our apprenticeship schools they teach hacksaw method only, but when the guys get in the field it is a totally different story. Nothing funnier watching an apprentice try to strip 12/2 AC90 for 300 2x4 troughers with a hacksaw...:no:

Cheers


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Navyguy said:


> We are talking about the metal casing right...not the conductors...
> 
> I have found that our suppliers up here that supply #8 or larger AC90 usually wind the casing so tight that it is so tough to get more then 6-8 inches removed at a time. If I use the other method, I am able to twist it off fairly easy and faster when doing panels or large boxes.
> 
> ...


 Ok, I got ya. I thought you were talking about conductors.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Tin snips are also good for cutting those plastic clamshell packages that everything seems to come in these days.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A good pair is also handy for lopping off opposing sides of a fender washer so it will fit inside unistrut.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

fingernails, anyone? :no: just asking... :001_unsure:


----------

